# se acaba la Ha de humanidá



## pripra09

¡Hola a todos!

¿Sabéis qué significa la frase: "se acaba la ha de humanidá"?

El protagonista se queja y dice: "...cuánto sufrimiento hay en esta vida y cada vez hay menos niños y más violadores impotentes y se acaba la ha de humanidá".

Yo he pensado traducir: "... e la u di umanità non è più maiuscola", pero no sé si es éste el sentido de la frase.

¿Porque hay una pequeña "a" sobre humanidá?
¿Y porque está humanidÁ y no humanidaD? ¿Es una forma dialectal (como "MadrÍ" en lugar de "MadriD")?

¡Muchas gracias y saludos!


----------



## pripra09

¡Sería "H" con una pequeña "a" en superíndice! 

Lo habiá escrito así pero luego ha salido "Ha"..

¡Gracias!


----------



## gatogab

¿Que se haya acabado la Humanidad con mayúsculas?


----------



## ElFrikiChino

Por lo q se refiere a Humanidá, seguramente es un elemento que reproduce la oralidad del que habla.


----------



## gatogab

ElFrikiChino said:


> Por lo q se refiere a Humanidá, seguramente es un elemento que reproduce la oralidad del que habla.


Sí, pienso lo mismo. No creo que tenga que ver con el dialecto, sino como una  forma coloquial.


----------



## pripra09

Yo también creo que significa "h maiúscula" pero en el texto español hay una "h" MINÚSCULA con una "a" en superíndice..

¡y no entiendo que sentido tiene esta "a"!

¡Muchas gracias a los dos!


----------



## Neuromante

Se acaba la historia de la humanidad 

Aunque me vas a tener que explicar lo de los violadores impotentes ¿Telepatía, quizás?


----------



## amiolla

H con una a pequeñita arriba a la derecha significa historia.
¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡se acaba la Historia de la Humanidad !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pripra09

Gracias a todossssssssss ¡había entendido otra cosa!

Ma in italiano si abbrevia con "st."? O si può abbreviare anche in un altro modo?


----------



## juan89

hª = historia


----------



## gatogab

juan89 said:


> hª = historia


 


> *Amiolla dice:*
> H con una a pequeñita arriba a la derecha significa historia.





> *E con la partecipazione speciale di NEUROMANTE*
> Se acaba la historia de la humanidad


¡Caramba, que novedad para mi!
Gracias.


----------



## Neuromante

gatogab said:


> ¡Caramba, que novedad para mi!
> Gracias.



Oye ¿Y yo qué? ¿A mi no me citas?


----------



## chlapec

Personalmente, no me convence.
1º ¿Se trata de una novela? Si es así, no tiene sentido la abreviatura.
2º Has escrito: "...se acaba la hª de humanidá", y no "...de *la* humanidá". ¿Es una errata o en el original no está escrito *la*?
3º Sin contexto, la frase es rarísima.


----------



## pripra09

1. SE TRATA DE UNA CARTA ENVIADA A UN AMIGO Y CITADA EN EL LIBRO.
2. ES "se acaba la hª de LA humanidá", PERDÓN!
3. ÉL QUE ESCRIBE LA CARTA ESTÁ MUY DEPRIMIDO PORQUE SU NOVIA LE HA DEJADO Y DE REPENTE DICE: "Las violadas lloran cuando follan con sus novios, y los novios se vuelven impotentes y ya no tienen hijos, la ilusión de su vida, tres o cuatro, nada más, qué pena, cuánto sufrimiento hay en esta vida y cada vez hay menos niños y más violadores impotentes y se acaba la ha de humanidá."

p.s. ¿"tres o cuatro, nada más" quiere decir que lo único que los novios violadores deseaban de la vida era tener "tres o cuatro hijos"? (en italiano: "tre o quattro  , nient’altro")

¡Muchas gracias a todos!


----------



## chlapec

Estoy de acuerdo en que "Tres o cuatro" se refiere a hijos, pero lo de los "novios violadores" no lo entiendo de forma literal:
Dice, "las violadas (violadas por otros que no son sus novios, se supone) lloran cuando follan con sus novios": el trauma que supuso la violación hace que no puedan tener relaciones sexuales satisfactorias, y que les entren ganas de llorar cada vez que las tienen; esto, a su vez, traumatiza a sus novios (ver llorar a sus novias mientras follan), lo cual hace que se vuelvan impotentes (es comprensible, en la situación).
Lo de "violadores impotentes" parece una especie de concatenación de ideas un poco libre. Ya que los novios hacen llorar a sus novias (sin quererlo), los tilda a ellos de violadores (aunque no lo sean, como dando a entender que los muy desgraciados tienen que pagar incluso con las culpas de los violadores) y a su vez impotentes (que es la consecuencia de todo el asunto).
Y claro, al no haber descendencia, se acaba la historia de la humanidad.


----------



## Trencalòs

pripra09 said:


> *E*L QUE ESCRIBE LA CARTA ESTÁ MUY DEPRIMIDO PORQUE SU NOVIA LE HA DEJADO Y DE REPENTE DICE: "Las violadas lloran cuando follan con sus novios, y los novios se vuelven impotentes y ya no tienen hijos, la ilusión de su vida, tres o cuatro, nada más, qué pena, cuánto sufrimiento hay en esta vida y cada vez hay menos niños y más violadores impotentes y se acaba la ha de humanidá."
> 
> p.s. ¿"tres o cuatro, nada más" quiere decir que lo único que los novios violadores deseaban de la vida era tener "tres o cuatro hijos"? (en italiano: "tre o quattro , nient’altro")
> 
> ¡Muchas gracias a todos!


 
Ese, más que deprimido porque su novia lo ha dejado, parece que está enfadado con los marcianos porque no han aceptado abducirlo. 

Respecto a "tres o cuatro, nada más", me inclinaría por tu versión: tres o cuatro hijos, nada más (aunque no me queda nada claro si esto es positivo o negativo para el personaje). Tus orientaciones contextuales son importantes, pero no suficientes, al menos no para mí. Deberías ampliar la cita, para caracterizar mejor la crisis del personaje, aunque si la calidad del resto del texto es similar a lo que ya se ve, dudo que un par de párrafos adicionales logren aclarar el panorama, más bien me espero lo contrario. 
Sólo por curiosidad ¿Quién es el autor de este texto?

Saludos


----------



## Neuromante

Yo creo que es puro sarcasmo del principio al fin.

No está hablando de los novios si no de ellas: Son las que no tienen hijos, aquellas para las que son la mayor ilusión de su vida (Tener tres o cuatro) y las que dejan a sus novios por que no cumplen con sus expectativas (Reproducirse)

Lo de violadores impotentes es otro sarcasmo, que remarca el hecho de que ellos están pagando algo de lo que son inocentes.

Lo de la historia de la humanidad se puede cambiar por "y todo se acaba yendo a la mierda"

Transformo el texto con acotaciones:

Las violadas lloran cuando follan con sus novios, y estos, al verlas llorar, se quedan impotentes. Así que (ellas) ya no podrán tener hijos (Tres o cuatro, nada más, total es una cantidad módica y económicamente afrontable esto es lo de "que pena" y lo que más ansían en la vida)
Y entonces habrá cada vez menos niños y habrá más hombres que son impotentes pero violan y esto irá cada vez a más y se irá todo a la mierda



En realidad está cabreadísimo con la ex y todo el texto se puede resumir en "¿Y qué culpa tengo yo de que esa solo piense en tener niños?


----------



## pripra09

¡Hola! Scusate il ritardo!
Diciamo che, visto che l'autore non fornisce altro contesto (solo quello che ho segnalato), a questo punto questo periodo può essere interpretato in moltissimi modi............!
Grazie per tutti i vostri pareri.. siete fantastici!


----------



## gatogab

pripra09 said:


> Grazie per tutti i vostri pareri.. *siete fantastici!*


 
Sí, lo sabemos.


----------



## pripra09

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Neuromante

gatogab said:


> Sí, lo sabemos.



Mira que lo decía por Juan y por mi, no por tí


----------

